# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Geestelijk moe....

## Wicky73

Goedenmorgen,

Zoals ik al zeg, voel ik me erg moe.
Ik en mn vriendin hebben de laatste 4 en half jaar erg veel mee gemaakt.
Zij heeft in die tijd 2 depressie's gehad waarvan de laatste net weer over is, we hebben een abortus ondergaan en we weten nu dat er geen kinderwens meer is omdat dit niet mogelijk is, ik ben mn beide oma's verloren in de laatste 2 jaar, en mn schoonvader heeft 2x erg moeilijk gelegen qua gezondheid en moest daar voor klaar staan.
Vooral na de tweede depressie van mn vriendin voel ik me nu dus erg moe.
Ik kan ook om het kleinste dingetje wat ik zie op tv of film zo wel gaan huilen of schieten de tranen in mn ogen.
Nou ben ik ook altijd wel begaan met dieren, en dierenleed kan ik al helemaal niet tegen, maar het lijkt wel of het steeds erger word met me, alsof ik steeds minder aan kan.
Zijn er van jullie die dit ook wel eens gehad hebben, die moeheid en dat je jezelf nergens toe kan aanzetten om weer met een sport te beginnen of iets dergelijks, ik werk doe de dingen die je moet doen thuis en boodschappen enzv. en eten en op de bank, en zo af en toe op visite....
En dan de verdriet ik dus zo maar makkelijk kan hebben.....
Hoop dat jullie wat weten of tips hebben.....

Gr.

Wicky

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Wicky,

Verdrietig dat er zoveel gebeurd is de laatste jaren!
Het kan zijn dat je na alle hectiek, het klaar staan voor iedereen en het verwerken van alle verdrietige en moeilijke momenten nu zelf even op bent en echt tot rust moet komen, maar kan ook zijn dat door alle hectiek en het steeds klaarstaan voor anderen je zelf nog niet helemaal verwerkt hebt wat er allemaal gebeurd is en nu je die rust wel hebt het verwerkingsproces echt begint.
Het is ook niet niks allemaal wat je hebt meegemaakt! 
Misschien helpt het om met iemand te praten over wat er allemaal gebeurd is?
Ik weet niet of jij en/of je vriendin met iemand gepraat hebben na de abortus (bv met hulpverlener van fiom)? 
Ik zou zeggen laat de emoties lekker gaan, ookal is het niet leuk het lucht wel op en zorgt voor verwerking en probeer iets te doen waar je ontspannen van wordt.
Ikzelf voel me ook minder in de winterperiode, voel me altijd stukken betr na een dagje zwemmen en daarna lekker de sauna in, misschien leuk om samen met je vriendin te doen? Even eruit zijn met zijn beide  :Smile: 
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Wicky73

Hallo Luus, bedankt voor je reactie,
Het is inderdaad zo dat ik ook het gevoel heb alsof er nu bij mij alles uit komt.
We hebben ook zeker wel een aantal gesprekken gehad, maar echt heel diep werd er niet op ingegaan, dus dat is misschien nog wel een optie.
Mn vriendin vroeg wel eens aan me of ik die abortus en dus geen kind meer kunnen krijgen oke vind of verwerkt heb, en heb toen altijd gezegd dat het wel oke was, alleen nu toch eigenlijk niet.
Maar het is niet alleen dat, al die andere dingen ook, maar ik vind het moeilijk om nu tegen mn vriendin te zeggen dat ik wat last heb van alles wat er is gebeurd, juist omdat ik denk dat zij dit dan zichzelf erg zal aantrekken, maar ik denk wel dat ik het zal moeten zeggen, want ik merk vaak dat ik rustiger ben en minder leuk op bepaalde situaties reageer, wat voor haar dan weer onduidelijk is.....
Ik vind het wel lastig om het te moeten vertellen..
Goeie tip om inderdaad wat te ondernemen, maarja zoals ik al zei is dat voor ons beide nu even moeilijk...om weer op gang te komen.
Nogmaals thanks voor je reactie !

Enneh Happy new Year .

Wicky

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Wicky,
Goed dat jullie wel een aantal gesprekken gehad hebben  :Smile: 
Kan best zijn dat je eerder inderdaad geen kind(eren) wou, maar dat kan natuurlijk veranderen en je zegt dat een kind krijgen niet meer kan omdat er abortus is gedaan, maar na een abortus kan je alsnog kinderen krijgen zoals bij Abortus-ervaringen valt te lezen. 
Lijkt me ook lastig om je vriendin te vertellen dat jij je moe voelt en waar je mee zit, zeker omdat ze net weer uit haar depressie is, maar openheid is wel heel belangrijk in een relatie en schept duidelijkheid!
Hopelijk lukt het om rust en ontspanning te vinden en om een goed gesprek met je vriendin te hebben!
Heel veel sterkte en succes!

Jij ook happy new year!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## Wicky73

Hey hey,

Helaas is juist de laatste depressie gekomen door de zwangersschap en we willen en kunnen niet weer een x het risico lopen om zwanger te raken, dus vandaar dat de kinderwens er niet meer is.
Ik heb wel uiteindelijk pas aan mijn vriendin verteld dat ik het ook wat moeilijker heb, en gelukkig begreep ze het wel en was ze blij dat ik eerlijk was en ben.
We gaan morgen lekker een daggie leuk weg en ik hoop dat we met de tijd onze relatie ook weer word zoals het ooit eens was, want ook dat heeft wel een flinke tik gehad waardoor er met bepaalde dingen een flinke drempel tussen ons in staat.....
Groetjes

Wicky

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Wicky,

Fijn te horen dat je met je vriendin gepraat hebt en dat zij het begreep en blij was dat je open en eerlijk was  :Smile: 
Hopelijk hebben jullie een leuke dag vandaag met zijn twee!
Alles heeft tijd nodig en jullie hebben samen al heel veel dingen doorstaan!
Hopelijk wordt die drempel tussen jullie kleiner door te praten en leuke dingen samen te doen!
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## mamier

Hallo,vreselijk wat jullie zoal achter de rug hebben,en ik hoop dan ook dat dit snel beter mag gaan.Maar is die vermoeidheid wel de reden van dit alles vraag ik mij af,ik heb ook veel te verduren gekregen,maar de vemoeidheid kwam uiteindelijk door een vit B12 tekort,miss een tip om je daar toch voor alle zeker heid op te laten prikken?
Ik wens jullie een geweldig 2011 toe!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Wicky,

Ik ben wel benieuwd hoe het inmiddels gaat?

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## mamier

Ja ik ook wel Luus,ben benieuwd

----------


## menm

hoi wicky,

Misschien begrijp ik u verhaal niet helemaal, maar zoals ik het lees gaan jullie niet meer voor een kindje ivm risico lopen, dat u vriendin weer depressief word door een zwangerschap? Wist u dat er in Amsterdam een poppoli zit in het Andrea Lucas ziekenhuis, die gespecialiseerd zijn met het geven van advies/begeleiding betreffende een zwangerschap voor mensen met psychische klachten, omtrent medicatiebeleid? 
Mocht u daar wat over willen weten, ik houd het forum in de gaten.

----------


## Wicky73

Hallo allen,

Sorry dat ik nu pas reageer maar ik had helemaal geen berricht gekregen dat er weer gereageerd was....
In ieder geval heb ik mn bloed laten prikken op van alles en ben kern gezond, afgezien van wat eigen kleine kwaaltjes :-)
Dus ik zal wel echt moe zijn van de afgelopen 2 jaar, hoop dat ik weer een btje in het normale ritme kom omdat ik nu toch echt genoeg te horen krijg dat ik er moe uit zie, heb van die donkere kringen die maar niet willen weg gaan :-(
En voor Menm, het klopt dat we niet meer voor een kindje gaan vanwege dat risico, juist omdat mn vriendin juist al onder begeleiding en antidep. zwanger is geraakt, maar dat was dus toch niet voldoende, het ging helemaal fout.....en zo diep als mn vriendin dit x is gegaan was echt heel erg, zelfs 20 % van dat willen we niet meer meemaken.
Maar bedankt voor de info !
Hoe hard en rot het ook is, we moeten het accepteren, juist nu ook dat we al wat ouder zijn....tis wel oke zo.
Thanks voor het medeleven in ieder geval....:-)
Fijn weekend voor jullie !

----------


## menm

hoi Wicky,

Fijn dat uw bloeduitslag goed was.
Wat verdrietig om te lezen zeg, dat het bij jullie zou fout is gelopen. 
Tot nu toe gaat het qua opbouw en afbouw van de medicatie goed. Wel heel spannend allemaal of we zwanger mogen raken en hoe het dan zal gaan met mij. We staan onder goede controle en moeten maar afwachten, het heeft 3 en half jaar geduurd voordat wij "groen licht" hebben gekregen om voor een zwangerschap te gaan. Echt spannend allemaal..

----------


## Wicky73

Hallo Menm,

Ik wist niet dat jullie dus ook ermee bezig waren...Goed om te horen in ieder geval dat het eindelijk mag gaan gebeuren.
Ik hoop echt dat het helemaal goed komt bij jullie, en waarom ook niet.....ik denk dat het over het algemeen wel goed gaat dan slecht zoals bij ons helaas......
Hou ons op maar op de hoogte !!!

Gr.

Wicky

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Wicky,
Fijn dat het bloedonderzoek goed was  :Smile: 
Ja als je een tijd lang met veel zorgen, stress, verdriet en weinig en/of slechte slaap hebt geleefd dan gaan de wallen etc niet van de ene op de andere dag weg helaas, dat kan weggaan na verloop tijd met behulp van verwerken, rust, goede slaap en positieve dingen...
Je zegt "juist nu ook dat we al wat ouder zijn", ik weet niet wat ouder is dus misschien is het volgende kwetsend ofzo (in elk geval niet zo bedoeld hoor!), maar misschien als de tijd er rijp voor is en het goed gaat met jou en met je vriendin en tussen jullie dat er dan nog een poging kan worden gedaan of dat adoptie misschien iets is zodat de kinderwens van jullie beide toch in vervulling kan gaan?
Ik hoop in elk geval dat jij je binnenkort beter voelt en er beter uitziet en dat het ook steeds wat beetr gaat met je vriendin!
Heel veel sterkte!

Hallo Wicky,
Heel erg fijn dat je "groen licht" hebt gekregen om te mogen proberen zwanger te worden! Ik zal voor je duimen dat je zwanger wordt en dat het allemaal positief zal gaan verlopen! 
Heel veel sterkte en succes!

----------

